# Dubonet / Missing on Loan update



## LadyRoos (31 October 2010)

Sad News, 
The police have officially informed me today that Dubonet was destroyed on the 8th September 2010.
They will continue with their enquiries.
Please see link below.

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/ViewUserAddedDetails.aspx?e=S%06%08%09V%09%0c%01%1a%04WQ%02%1f%05Q%04%03%1c%09%04%09^%1a%04%02%04%0aPP%06W%03W%02


----------



## SmartieBean09 (31 October 2010)

So sorry to hear this. 

RIP


----------



## MHOL (31 October 2010)

LadyRoos said:



			Sad News, 
The police have officially informed me today that Dubonet was destroyed on the 8th September 2010.
They will continue with their enquiries.
Please see link below.

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/ViewUserAddedDetails.aspx?e=S%06%08%09V%09%0c%01%1a%04WQ%02%1f%05Q%04%03%1c%09%04%09^%1a%04%02%04%0aPP%06W%03W%02
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear this, you ok? x


----------



## LadyRoos (31 October 2010)

Thanks, had an idea it was on the cards, but you always hope......
Feeling pretty pooh now, feel I've let the old girl down.


----------



## LadyRoos (23 January 2011)

Even though this was some time ago now, Thames Valley Police are still investigating and have now extended their inquiries to another county. They are keeping us up to date of their, very slow - but still, progress.
Hopefully they will keep the investigation going until a result has been achieved. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## MHOL (24 January 2011)

LadyRoos said:



			Even though this was some time ago now, Thames Valley Police are still investigating and have now extended their inquiries to another county. They are keeping us up to date of their, very slow - but still, progress.
Hopefully they will keep the investigation going until a result has been achieved. Keeping fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...


Can you email us with an update missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com, i thought they were just going to drop it! So pleased


----------



## LadyRoos (25 January 2011)

Dear All, please note that the above named link to NED does not work unless registered with NED. I am very sorry for being computer dim.
If a moderator would like to remove the link, that would be appreciated.


----------

